# INFJ or INFP?



## soul searcher (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, I read quite a bit of this websight: 
_INFJ or INFP? a closer look _


_It was extremely enlightening. I believe from what I've read there that I was indeed correct in my original choice of INFJ. She had many practical tests to determine which cognitive functions you prefer, and in each and every one I prefered J over P. I was also introduced to the concept of the tertiary function, which was very helpful. My tertiary function as INFJ is Ti, which is very fitting. _

_Thank you all for the great discussion and helpful advice. I'll continue learning about this, especially trying to hone my knowledge of the functions and in what order my preferences are. That will be really interesting. _

_(Sorry about the italics, it's not intentional, just couldn't get the blamed thing to go off) :laughing:_


----------



## soul searcher (Jul 22, 2010)

Edmond Zedo said:


> This statement aligns very well with my suppositions on the difference between INFJ and INFP, leading me to say INFJ--as it does for you, I'm sure.
> 
> *I can't help mentioning that I don't consider knowledge of the functions under the mbti system to be an asset. I won't spam your thread with an essay though.*





Why? I don't mind if you spam my thread, hope nobody else does either. I'm curious, especially since function discussions always confuse the heck out of me (though I'm loath to admit it).


----------



## Edmond Zedo (Jul 22, 2010)

soul searcher said:


> [/b]
> 
> 
> Why? I don't mind if you spam my thread, hope nobody else does either. I'm curious, especially since function discussions always confuse the heck out of me (though I'm loath to admit it).


I have this whole independent school of thought on type, and I *try* to be specific with respect to situations like this, lest I copy/paste my "collected works." (See my homepage if you like.) But since you ask, 

1. Jung erred by defining introversion/extraversion by subject/object focus. I and E are concerned only with individuals desire and tolerance for tangiblie interaction. Object/subject focus is determined by the P/J preference. 

2. Myers & Briggs erred by assigning all introverted perceivers with judging functions as dominant, and all introverted judgers with perceiving functions as dominant. Yes, I'm aware there is a complicated and backwards "excuse" for doing this. I think it's ridiculous, if that's not obvious.

3., incidentally, I've watched a looot of people discuss what functions they think they or someone else is using, to no useful ends whatsoever. The people who discuss functions the most commonly don't know their own types. It's fitting.


----------



## natashka (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm not sure if this has been brought up, but there is a great website called INFJ or INFP (infjorinfp.com).

I'm also in the same place as you, considering which type I identify with more and this website has been really helpful. 
This video in particular has helped a lot:

video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8026923601827072974# (INFJ and INFP talk about the Feeling function)

I don't have the time right now to go into details, but I highly recommend checking it out! It really helps distinguish the two types.

ps - sorry I cant post links yet!


----------



## soul searcher (Jul 22, 2010)

natashka said:


> I'm not sure if this has been brought up, but there is a great website called INFJ or INFP (infjorinfp.com).
> 
> I'm also in the same place as you, considering which type I identify with more and this website has been really helpful.
> This video in particular has helped a lot:
> ...


Yep, I've pretty much decided I'm definitely INFJ, and that was the websight that led me to feel certain about it.


----------

